# Seitensprungarea



## timbooo1 (29 August 2013)

Hey,

Ich bin gestern auf die Seite "Seitensprungarea" hereingefallen und habe mir ein Silberpaket für 30 Euro ( 1 Monat Laufzeit ) gekauft, und 2 Stunden später herausgefunden, dass die Seite ein einziger Fake ist!

Nun möchte ich aus dem "angeblich 1-monatigen" Abonement aussteigen.. Ich habe es bereits per Email versucht, jedoch keine Antwort vom Support bekommen.. In den AGB's auf der Seite steht, man solle seine Mitgliedsnummer in der Email angeben, die aber überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist.. Jetzt bin ich am verzweifeln, und frage mich, wie ich da am besten herauskomme.. in meinem Profil steht, dass die nächste Buchung am *27.9 *erfolgt, obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur 1 Monat gekauft habe 

Help..


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

timbooo1 schrieb:


> ...Help..



>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/5848103/?q=Seitensprungarea&o=date

Lesen mußt selber ...

AGB schon gelesen?


> *Kosten der Mitgliedschaft*
> Eine Standardmitgliedschaft ist kostenlos. Erst nachdem Sie ein Upgrade auf eine Premiummitgliedschaft (Gold ab 39,90â¬ oder Silberpaket ab 29,90â¬) vornehmen, werden Ihnen die jeweilig ausgewiesenen BeitrÃ¤ge im Aboverfahren (ab 30 Tage Intervall) belastet. Bereits gebuchte MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge sind nicht erstattungsfÃ¤hig. Bei Abschluss einer Goldmitgliedschaft erhalten Sie Ihre MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge zurÃ¼ck wenn Sie nachweisbar innerhalb von 6 Monaten keinen Kontakt zu einem anderen Mitglied hatten. AuÃer und bis diese Vereinbarung gemÃ¤Ã deren Bedingungen gekÃ¼ndigt wird, ermÃ¤chtigt der Abonnent den Dienst hiermit, die Kreditkarte oder das Bankkonto des Abonnenten fÃ¼r die laufenden Kosten der Mitgliedschaft sowie alle darÃ¼ber hinaus gehenden KÃ¤ufe von Produkten, Diensten oder Unterhaltungsangeboten dieser Seite zu belasten. Die Belastung erfolgt immer sofort oder spÃ¤testens am darauffolgenden Werktag. Alle Transaktionen werden in Euro abgewickelt.


----------



## timbooo1 (29 August 2013)

Ja, ich wills ja kündigen, aber wie? Beim Support antwortet ja nichtmals jemand..


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

Na und - Einschreiben/Rückschein und Konto beobachten - feddisch
Kann Dir doch egal sein ob sie antworten. Du mußt nur nachweisen daß die die Kündigung erhalten haben


----------



## timbooo1 (29 August 2013)

Einschreiben per Post, soweit hab ichs verstanden  (hab leider noch nie ne Kündigung herausgeschickt)
Wie kann ich den Rückschein bekommen?

tut mir leid, bin ein absoluter laie


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

Post, Brief als Einschreiben/Rückschein aufgeben


----------



## henusode (18 November 2013)

Da ist mehr als nur seitensprungarea, die selben Leute finden sich auch auf treffpunkt18.ch und .de mit Sitz in Luxemburg. Deckt doch diese luschen Leute mit Strafklagen an deren Geschäftssitz ein, das hülfe doch am ehesten, wenn die Justiz in Gang käme, denn ohne Kläger auch kein Richter.


----------



## dvill (18 November 2013)

Die Justiz kennt keine Gangart, die mit Bewegung zu tun hat:

http://www.juraserv.de/internetrech...ach-dem-strafrecht-strafbar-01013#section-kmt


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Justiz kennt keine Gangart, die mit Bewegung zu tun hat:



OT - Doch, Familienrichter wenns gegen Väter geht ...
Das ist aber die einzige Gelegenheit bei der mir eine Unterschreitung der kleinsten juristischen Zeiteinheit (Monat) signifikant häufig aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Jugger (10 Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch auf die selbe Seite herein gefallen.. Da gibt es Profilfotos von Mädchen die ganz bestimmt keine 18 Jahre alt sind..
Mir ist auch aufgefallen da gibt es Profile die die Doppelt sind also für das gleiche Profilfoto mehrere Profile mit anderen Namen, Alter, Sternzeichen, Ortschaften und anderem Land..
Die ganze Seite funktioniert gar nicht wirklich, denen sollte man ganz schnell das Handwerk legen und die Seite schliessen, das ist nichts anderes als Lug und Betrug wo Leute abgezockt werden..
Warum tut da niemand was.?


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2014)

Jugger schrieb:


> Warum tut da niemand was?


Das Internet ist frei! Wer sollte denn da etwas tun oder besser gefragt wer meinst du, ist da zuständig?



			
				seitensprungarea.com schrieb:
			
		

> Cyberservices B.V.
> Keizersgracht 62-64
> 1015 CS Amsterdam
> The Netherlands


----------



## Merkury (17 Februar 2014)

Mir geht es genau so , abzocke und Betrüger . Selbst nach Kündigung mit Rückschreiben wird noch abgebucht.   Vorschlag Facebook Twitter und co nutzen um die Betrüger auffliegen zu lassen.


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2014)

Was sich hinter diesen Schweinchenseiten verbirgt ist hinreichend bekannt und wurde schon auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Kanälen publiziert ...
Nur ist auch das nicht stark genug um gegen das Naturgesetz "Wenn der Sch.... steht stehts Hirn auch" anzukommen.
Zumindest bei manchen ...
Hier (und auf etlichen anderen vergleichbaren Portalen) schlagen die Leute erst dann auf wenn sie merken daß sie reingelegt wurden.


----------



## hahaha (12 November 2014)

hey zusammen,

kure blöde frage. Also ist die Seite nur ein fake und man sollte lieber die finger weglassen?


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

hahaha schrieb:


> ... und man sollte lieber die finger weglassen?


Guter Plan ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




... und zwar von ALLEN dieser Seiten!


----------



## eljefe (11 Januar 2015)

Benjamin , Marco und der “unabhängige” Tester….habt ihr verbotene Substanzen geraucht oder ist eure Bewertung in Auftrag gegeben worden, was wahrscheinlicher ist ?

An all die Männers da draußen, die glauben, dass man hier online ein Sextreffen ausmachen kann….vergesst es. Benutzt euren Verstand und denkt nicht mit eurem Schwanz, wenn euch auf diesen Portalen plötzlich gutaussehende, attraktive Frauen küssen , Freundschaftsanfragen schicken oder euch anschreiben . Das sind dann auch mitunter so geile Bräute, die euch im realen Leben wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal mit dem Arsch angucken würden.
Ich habs mal ausprobiert und hab mal für einen Monat die Silbermitgliedschaft auf seitensprungarea gewählt.
Ok, ich war auch zu sehr triebgesteuert, aber kann ja mal passieren …egal, wenn ihr euch anmeldet und euch ein bißchen umschaut, habt ihr Stunden später gleich mails von den heißesten Bräuten im Briefkasten. Lustig ist, dass viele der Frauen auch gleich die Postleitzahl des Ortes im Nicknamen haben, wo diese angeblich wohnen . Egal….du schreibst denen Nachrichten, antwortest auf deren Nachrichten und es kommt keine Reaktion zurück. Wenn dich die “Frauen” dann vielleicht nochmal anschreiben sollten, hat deren Nachricht nichts mit deiner Nachricht zu tun. Da wird gar nicht auf dein Geschreibe eingegangen.

In den AGBs dieses Portals steht ja auch, dass zur Kommunikation Animateure eingesetzt werden, die aber nicht also gekennzeichnet werden.
Also wird dich dann wahrscheinlich ne andere Person kontaktieren, die sich in dem weiblichen Profil eingeloggt hat .

Also bin ich hergegangen und habe jedes Profil, welches mich geküsst oder mir geschrieben oder mir eine Freundschaftsanfrage gesendet hat, gegoogelt.
Und ja…….diese Profile sind auch diversen anderen Portalen registriert, mit dem gleichen Foto und dem gleichen Profiltext…..Hey, Frauen sind ja bekanntlich multitaskingfähig, aber wenn du ein Profil auf mindestens 6 weiteren Kontaktportalen findest, dann sollten doch bei dir die Alarmglocken läuten oder nicht ?Lustig war ja, dass mich “weibliche Profile” angeschrieben haben und Minuten später auf anderen Portalen wie “Date4sex.com” online waren . Ich hatte mir dann einen Spaß draus gemacht und sämtliche Profile im Internet gegoogelt, die ich bei seitensprungarea.com gefunden habe …Und immer waren diese Profile auch auf mindestens 3 weiteren Portalen registriert, egal ob ich nach gutaussehenden oder weniger gutaussehenden Bräuten gesucht habe, u.a. waren die Profile bei Date4sex.com oder XPartners.net, Xpartners.biz, Xpartners.info und wie sie nicht alle heißen, registriert….
Ich hatte daraufhin jedem Fake ne bitterböse email geschrieben und in dieser Nachricht immer die Links zu den anderen Seiten reinkopiert, wo ich die Profile gefunden habe . Aber da kam keine Reaktion zurück . Wisst, natürlich hätten sich reale Frauen gleich doppelt beschwert , aber da kam einfach nichts zurück ..
Wahrscheinlich, höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es auf diesen Seiten keine einzige reale Frau. Alle Profile, die ich angeschrieben hatte…es waren über 100…waren alle Fakes …

Das Geile ist ja, dass du die heißesten Anfragen auch dann bekommst, wenn du kein Profilbild hochgeladen hast…
Also Männers, wenn ihr in eurem Leben schon mal andere Frauen als Mutti und Schwester kennengelernt habt, dann wisst ihr , dass reale Frauen dich, wenn überhaupt, eigentlich nur dann kontaktieren, wenn du ein recht aktuelles Profilbild in deinem Account hast, welches auch dein Gesicht zeigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Und welche Frau würde sich schon mit blanken Brüsten oder ganz nackt im Profilbild präsentieren . Frauen ticken da etwas anders als wir Männer . Das können also nur Fakes oder maximal Webcamgirls sein, die sich sowieso nie mit dir treffen würden …

Ach ja, wenn ihr euch ein bissl mit dem Internet auskennt, dann macht doch mal ne whois-Abfrage auf seitensprungarea.com und zum Beispiel date4sex.com und ihr werdet einiges feststellen …kann man ja auch prima über den Browser machen .

So, genug erstmal …gaubt mir, dieser Testbericht ist weniger wert als das Klopapier, mit dem ihr euch den Hintern abwischt . Dieses Portal und auch alle anderen , die hier aufgeführt werden , sind in keinster WEise zu empfehlen. Benjamin und Marco…jaaa, die beiden kiffen sich entweder die Birne zu und leben in einer TRaumwelt oder sie sind für ihre Kommentare bezahlt worden .

Ich werd mal demnächst das kostenlose Portal finya ausprobieren . Das ist sogar für Männer kostenlos und da kann man nix falsch machen …

Hoffe, dass viele von euch meinen Kommentar lesen , bevor dieser gelöscht werden wird, weil ich ja doch zuuuu kritisch bin LMAO .

Viel Glück und jede Menge Spaß euch allen bei der Suche nach heißen Dates . Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch ein wenig weiterhelfen

Ach so sorry, 
ich hatte natürlich gleich mal dieses Testportal angegriffen und dort meinen Kommentar verfasst : 
_[Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_
Dort gibt es natürlich den Benjamin und den Marco, die ja angeblich so tolle Erfahrungen mit dem Portal hatten . Dort wurde mein Kommentar natürlich nicht veröffentlicht hehehehe .
Auch der Testbericht an sich ist gekauft 
Deswegen hab ich den Kommentar einfach mal hier schnell reingepostet...in der Hoffnung, dass viele Männer ihn lesen und ihnen dabei ein Licht aufgeht 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## ERAGON (15 Januar 2015)

hallo leute
bin auch drauf reingefallen.hab aber das glück das ich per handyrechnung einmalig 10 euro bezahlt
hatte.war gottseidank nen kartenhandy.die haben schonwieder versucht abzubuchen,aber den zahn hab ich ihnen gezogen (kein guthaben auf der karte)lach
die karte kann ich natürlich wegwerfen.wenn ich sie nachlade buchen die wieder ab.
also die moral von der geschicht,traue diesen seiten nicht
lg


----------



## Lampenträger (25 Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie man sich von dieser Seite wieder abmelden kann, die haben das glaube ich sehr gut versteckt, oder ich bin einfach blind  Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2015)

Wie wärs mit dem Lesen der AGB?


----------



## BenTigger (25 Januar 2015)

Lies mal hier ab Nachricht Nr. 1
Da werden unsere Infos schon genannt, wie man kündigen kann.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/seitensprungarea.44054/


----------



## Lampenträger (25 Januar 2015)

Ja, ich meine wenn man da angemeldet ist, aber noch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Also seinen Account löschen. Da habe ich auch in der AGB nichts zu gefunden.


----------



## Utnapistim (24 Februar 2015)

Hallo Freunde der freien Erotik, 

auch ich habe Erfahrungen mit dieser Seitensprung-Seite.

Alles ist richtig, was hier geschrieben wird. Ich würde mich aber nicht über 10 oder 30 Euro ärgern, sondern nur über die Tatsache, dass ich hunderte Berichte über dieses Thema gelesen habe, und meinte, mir wird das nicht passieren. Und mir hat ein echter Bekannter aus dem realen Leben gesagt, dass diese Seite ehrlich wäre. Auch er ist drauf reingefallen, aber man glaubt einen Freund eher als einen Artikel im Internet.

Ich habe, bevor ich überhaupt irgendetwas gemacht habe, beim Support angefragt, wieso man nicht NUR für einen Monat Mitglied werden kann. Sie haben mir zwar darauf NICHT geantwortet, aber haben mir die AGBs per email zugeschickt. Und DAS war deren Fehler. Denn dadurch haben sie bestätigt, dass meine Mail bei denen einging. Und das, so sagt mein Anwalt, ist immer ein Beweis, weil sie geantwortet haben.

Ich habe noch nicht viel im Internet zu dieser Sache geforscht, lediglich mit einer Spezial-App für Sex-Business Fotos gegengecheckt. Stets NICHT mit NULL Resultat, sondern mit einer Fehlermeldung der App. Ausserdem kann man keins der Bilder abspeichern. Alle bekannten Tricks um solches doch zu erreichen, schlagen fehl. 
Mit einer anderen App, die Gebäude und ähnliches Zeugs identifizieren kann, ergibt es zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber das übermittelte "Bild", das mit der Grafik-Adresse verknüpft ist, ist ein 8x8 Icon mit transparenter Farbe, das über das Foto gelegt ist. Sone Schande auch, dass sie einen Webdesigner, Programmierer und Computernerd reinlegen.......
Ich verrate den Trick gerne, Pech wer sich schlauer meint. Quelltext aufrufen, und dort findet man die URL für das Bild, das man sieht, egal wie cryptisch es ist.

Ja, und dann sprudeln die Ergebnisse nur so aus dem Internet. erstaunlich viele "normale" Bilder stammen von Twitter und Faxebook, erotische Bilder in der Regel von Tumblr, oder von einschlägigen Webseiten, die Serien von Fotos eines Mädels darstellen, die meist mit dem angezogenen Mädchen beginnen. Also, nicht nur gefaked, sondern auch noch gestohlen. In manchen Fällen sogar mit dem "Namen", den das Mädchen auf der Seite hat; die heißen auf jeder Seite anders. DAS heraus zu finden geht allerdings am einfachsten mit DuckDuckGo. und DA fallen einem dann die Augen erst recht aus dem Kopf.

Ich will hier nicht alle Seiten aufzählen, die ich als Fake gefunden habe. Es ist viel beunruhigender, dass alle Daten-Portale - und da schliesse ich nicht mal die wirklich Kostenlosen aus - haben massenhaft gefaked-te Accounts, sondern da sind viele weibliche Bilder gestohlene Bilder. Da ich eine Datenbank mein eigen nenn kann, mit fast 8 Millionen Bildern, finde ich in meiner Datenbank um die 75% aller verwendeten Fake-Fotos, da sie in der Regel von soclhen Mädels sind, die eigentlich jeder attraktiv findet.
Ich habe seit 1997 ein "Hobby", nämlich das finden von Fake-Accounts. Die meisten Fake-Accounts, die nicht zu der Kategorie "professionelle Ghostwriter" gehören, werden nämlich von Männer betrieben, in der Mehrzahl alleinstehende ältere Männer.

Darum schliesse ich diesen Beitrag mit folgender Feststellung: Dass man ein erfolgreiches Business-Konzept fortführt, ist legal, keine Frage, wie fragwürdig das Konzept auch sein mag. 
Was ich am eigenen Leib und Seele erfahren habe, ist, dass das Konzept in perfider Art und Weise, zum Teil mit großem finanziellem Einsatz, Hardware und bis zu 700 "Mitarbeiter" für 3500 absolut gefaked-te echt erscheinende Accounts, in einem Konzern von Webseiten, die Gefühle einsamer Männern UND Frauen auf schamloseste Weise, einzig zu ihrem eigenen Profit. ausnutzen. Da ist ein Hinweis, dass sie doch 700 Leuten Arbeit und Einkommen geben, mit dem Wort "Hohn" nicht zu umschreiben.

Ich hoffe, mein Beitrag ist für viele hilfreich.


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2015)

Zumindest für "hinterher"...
99,9% der Leute finden halt erst auf Seiten wie unsere wenn das Kind bereits im Brunnen liegt und die wenigsten derer haben soviel Selbstreflexion wie Du sich erstmal selbst in den A.... zu beißen darauf reingefallen zu sein.


----------



## mariu_s (27 Februar 2015)

Die neueste Masche von den Pennern in Holland ist , sie nehmen die Kündigung an und bestätigen sogar , kommen aber dann und meinen, man(n) hätte die Seite kurz vor ablauf wieder aktiviert - sie würden dass in ihrer Datenbank sehen - und alles geht von vorne los - sie denken man kann das endlos machen ......


----------



## Nobody (6 Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

zum Thema Abzocke ist ja schon viel berichtet worden. Diese Seite ist nur darauf angelegt übermäßig Geld zu verdienen.
Ich muss allen Vorrednern recht geben, das auf dieser Plattform ein Date/ Partnerschaft oder sonstigen Sachen nicht zustande kommen.

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass es keine reale Frauen gibt. Fast alle Bilder von Frauen stammen aus dem Internet. Also kaum reale Fotos (zumindest nicht der dort angemeldeten Frauen)

Wenn man den Profiltext ändern möchte und hierbei negative Sachen über diese Plattform schreibt, wird der Text abgelehnt. Mit Kritik kommt man also hier nicht weiter.  Ebenfalls findet man keinerlei Möglichkeit, auch bei kostenloser Anmeldung, den Account zu löschen. Ich war zum Glück nicht so doof, Bezahldienste in Anspruch zu nehmen. Würde sich meiner Meinung auch nicht lohnen, denn Ich kann mir kaum Vorstellen, dass sich Frauen so weit herablassen und "Detailansichten" präsentieren. 

LG
Nobody


----------



## Stevecool (15 September 2015)

Hätte ich mal vorher in diesem Forum gelesen was da abgeht, hätte ich den Fehler nicht gemacht. 

Nicht eine Antwort auf meine Nachrichten bekommen. Das gesamte Portal scheint von Animateurinnen dominiert. So viele geile Frauen in so kleinen Dörfern wie langgingen kann es gar nicht geben. 

Ich kann nur davon abraten, dort einen Cent zu bezahlen. Nehmt das Geld lieber und geht zu einem Straßenstrich. Da bekommt ihr für das Geld wenigstens einen geblasen.


----------



## Schneckel (11 Januar 2016)

@ eljefe

Danke für deine ausführlichen Äußerungen. Sie decken sich mit dem, was ich bei anderen Portalen wie parship gemacht habe. 

Finya ist kostenlos und lebt von den Klicks. Dementsprechend hat Finya kein Interesse, dass die Kunden schnell zueinander finden. Du sollst möglichst lang auf der Seite bleiben und immer wieder Werbung anklicken. Deshalb sind die Sortiermöglichkeiten sehr begrenzt, du kannst z. B. nicht die Frauen aussortieren, die die Fragen nicht beantwortet haben, sondern musst dich mühsam von einer zur anderen durchklicken. Du kannst auch nicht danach selektieren, ob die Frauen nur einen Seitensprung oder einen Mann fürs Leben suchen. 

Finya ist keine Abzocke, aber eine gigantische Zeitverschwendung. Und mit den Fotos ist es so: Je geiler das Foto ist, das drin ist, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein Fake ist. Und wenn es ganz normale Fotos sind, z. B. ein Portrait, dann sind die Fragen entsprechend salomonisch beantwortet, was ja logisch ist, denn wer wil schon am Arbeitsplatz auf Neigungen und Vorlieben angesprochen werden, die er bei Finya preisgegeben hat. Am interessantesten sind die, die kein Bild drin haben, aber die Fragen ausführlich beantwortet. 

Umgekehrt gilt genau das, was du sagst. Frauen schreiben fast nur, wenn sie ein Bild sehen. Wenn du dich mit Bild und persönlichen Angaben outen möchtest, dann bitte. Ansonsten: Auch Finya liefert nicht das, was ein Mann möchte, der eine Partnerin sucht. 

Wer Frauen kennenlernen möchte, muss einfach welche fragen, ob sie sich kennenlernen lassen. Du kannst es auch von hinten anfangen, indem du dir zehn Körbe vornimmst. Du gehst auf die Straße, in den Bioladen, ins Theater, in die Disko oder wohin auch immer, und nimmst dir für den Tag/Abend vor, mindestens zehn Körbe zu bekommen. D. h. du sprichst Frauen an, versuchst, ins Gespräch zu kommen. Als Anmachspruch reicht: "Ich finde Sie sympathisch und möchte sie gern näher kennenlernen." Du hörst erst auf, wenn sie sich entweder abwendet und geht oder dir sagt, du sollst sie in Ruhe lassen. Du wirst dich wundern, wie schwer zehn Körbe zu bekommen sind. 

Schneckel


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2016)

Schneckel schrieb:


> D. h. du sprichst Frauen an, versuchst, ins Gespräch zu kommen. Als Anmachspruch reicht: "Ich finde Sie sympathisch und möchte sie gern näher kennenlernen." Du hörst erst auf, wenn sie sich entweder abwendet und geht oder dir sagt, du sollst sie in Ruhe lassen. Du wirst dich wundern, wie schwer zehn Körbe zu bekommen sind.


[sarkasmus]Mußt aber brüllen[/sarkasmus]
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/koeln-eine-armlaenge-empoerung-1.2806458


> In einer Pressekonferenz zu den sexuellen Übergriffen und Diebstählen am Kölner Hauptbahnhof hatte Reker am Nachmittag gesagt, Frauen sollten "eine Armlänge Abstand" zu Fremden halten.



PS: Frauen auf der Strasse anzuquatschen ist IMHO indiskutabel.


----------



## Spamloescher (11 März 2016)

Wie erkennt man denn, ob eine Datingseite Fake ist ?
Ich hab mich auch bei einer registriert und habe den Verdacht, aber wie kann ich es überprüfen ?


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2016)

Lies die AGB - und wenn da was von Leuten steht die da extra dafür da sind um zu kommunizieren und keine echten Mitglieder sind ...
Aber das ist nur ein Merkmal. Es hilft auch Tante Google zu Erfahrungen anderer User zu befragen.


----------



## Haribobert (28 Mai 2016)

Hey Männer mit Notstand

Bin aus Neugier auch seit längerem bei seitensprungarea angemeldet-bei mir gingen sofort die Alarmglocken an:

man wird sofort geküsst und erhält unzählige Nachrichten von wirklich attraktiven Frauen obwohl man noch nicht einmal sein Profil ausgefüllt, geschweige denn ein Profilbild hochgeladen hat-da kann man natürlich nicht umsonst drauf antworten

die Profilsprüche der Frauen sind komplett auf Männer mit Notstand ausgelegt. Einen auf den: "Hey Süßer ich wills mal so richtig besorgt bekommen" die wenigsten Frauen gehen so extrovertiert mit ihrer Sexualität um, wenn sie denn überhaupt so ticken

die meisten Frauen da sehen so gut aus-dass sie nur mal auf der Straße "Ficken" rufen müssten und sie könnten sich vor Männern gar nicht mehr retten-die hätten es sicher nicht nötig sich auf sonem Portal anzumelden und sogar Männer ohne Profilbild anzuschreiben

komischerweise ist bei den Profilen nie ausgefüllt welcher Typ Mann gesucht wird-kein Alter, nix-jeder Notgeile Bock, egal welches Aussehen und Alter, ist bei jeder vermeintlich "notgeilen ausgehungerten Schlampe von nebenan" willkommen. Sowas realitätsfernes habe ich noch nie erlebt. Halbwegs attraktive Frauen sind sehr sehr wählerisch und wissen was sie wollen-und sie können es sich erlauben

mich hat letztens eine angeschrieben, dass ich doch mal ein Foto hochladen solle, weil dort ohne Profilfoto eh nichts ginge. Nein danke, vermutlich würde dann mein Profilfoto für irgend eine Guyseite missbraucht werden um irgendwelchen notgeilen Homos das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen

Bloß Finger weg von dieser Seite! Die ist nur dafür ausgelegt einsamen Männern-die sobald sie Titten sehen nicht mehr bis 3 zählen können-die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2016)

Haribobert schrieb:


> Bloß Finger weg von dieser Seite!


Richtig erkannt!

Wenn schon ein niederländischer Anbieter es nicht mal als nötig erachtet den Betrachtern seines Webs ein Impressum anzubieten, sagt das schon vieles. Ein Impressum ist nur auf der *.com-Seite, >HIER<.



			
				seitensprungarea.com schrieb:
			
		

> Cyberservices B.V.
> Keizersgracht 62-64
> 1015 CS Amsterdam
> The Netherlands
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2016)

zu dem Laden Cyberservices gibt es eine  längere Krankenakte
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/cyberservices-b-v.26976/


----------



## GastChemnitz (14 März 2017)

Es hat sich nichts geändert: Keinesfalls empfehlenswert. Die meisten Profile sind offensichtlich unecht. Einfach mal lesen.. Sollten Frauen wirklich so etwas von sich geben?? Richtig, dann die AGB und der Hinweis auf die Animateure.. Antwort bekommt man nur bei extra kostenpflichtigen SMS (je 1,99EUR) - selbst bei kostenplichtigen Tarifen mit "Nachrichten-Flat".
Denn auf diese kostenfreien e-Mails antwortet niemand. Dafür gibt es immer wieder Zuschriften und  Einladungen zu extra kostenplichtigen Chats..
Eine 0900er Rufnummer erscheint mir ehrlicher: Da weiß jeder, dass alles nur Schein ist.
Bei "seitensprungarea" geht es wohl vorrangig um's Geld, nicht auch ein bisschen um die Zielgruppe. Realkontakte? Wohl wie im Lotto. Bei der Trefferquote ist das Geld hier falsch eingesetzt.


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2017)

GastChemnitz schrieb:


> Bei "seitensprungarea" geht es wohl vorrangig um's Geld, nicht auch ein bisschen um die Zielgruppe.


Das ist doch kein Sozialprojekt! Es geht hier ausschließlich ums Geld! Das ist moderne Wegelagerei!

Warum meldet man sich dort an, wo es doch kostenlose Projekte, wie Finja oder seriös/kostenpflichtige, wie Parship gibt?


----------



## arihant (5 November 2017)

timbooo1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich bin gestern auf die Seite "Seitensprungarea" hereingefallen und habe mir ein Silberpaket für 30 Euro ( 1 Monat Laufzeit ) gekauft, und 2 Stunden später herausgefunden, dass die Seite ein einziger Fake ist!
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle die Probleme mit der Kündigung haben:
Zahle nie mit Kreditkarte. Zahle nur mit Lastschrifteinzug, dann gibt es immer die Möglichkeit, die Lastschrift wieder zurückzuholen. Ein Anruf bei der Bank und der abgebuchte Betrag kommt auf dein Konto zurück.
Selbst wenn die Kündigung nicht rechtens ist, wird sich kaum der Anbieter über ein Inkassobüro an Dich wenden. Die Kosten der Beitreibung des Betrages sind immens hoch. Kosten für einen Mahnbescheid, Kostenvorschuss für eine Klage bei Gericht müssen erstmal vorgestreckt werden. Erst bei Gerichtsentscheidung, die sehr sehr lange geht, wird definitiv geklärt, wer die Kosten zu tragen hat. Dieses Risiko wird der Anbieter nicht eingehen. Daher zahle nie mit Kreditkarte, da ist die Abbuchung nicht rückholbar, man kann aber die Kreitkarte kündigen und eine neue beantragen, dann hat der Anbieter keine Möglichkeit mehr, wie er an das Geld kommt.
Arihant

Modedit:  Beiträge getackert


----------



## Reducal (5 November 2017)

arihant schrieb:


> Zahle nur mit Lastschrifteinzug, dann gibt es immer die Möglichkeit, die Lastschrift wieder zurückzuholen.


Sicherlich ein gut gemeinter Gedanke, letztlich aber falsch. Das Prinzip des Lastschriftverfahrens ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, Zahlungen später zurück zu holen, nur weil man geläutert ist. Das wäre die einfache Form der Lastschrftreiterei.



arihant schrieb:


> .... wird sich kaum der Anbieter über ein Inkassobüro an Dich wenden.


Oh doch, in diesem Fall, siehe hier: Man wieder was zu...Cyberservice B.V. "Anwalt Fix & Mosebach" (seitensprungarea)


----------



## Anton Haberschusz (16 Juli 2018)

Ich kann keine Coins mehr kaufen, also auch nicht mehr chatten. kann mir nur Profilbilder anschauen. Wo kann ich nachschauen ob ich Mitglied bin


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2018)

Anton Haberschusz schrieb:


> Wo kann ich nachschauen ob ich Mitglied bin



Aehm, da musst du dort nachfragen, wir sind nicht der Betreiber und haben keinerlei Eingriffsmöglichkeiten dort. 
Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass du noch kein Mitglied im Computer Betrugs Forum bist.


----------



## Markus Rex (18 Oktober 2018)

Utnapistim schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der freien Erotik,
> 
> auch ich habe Erfahrungen mit dieser Seitensprung-Seite.
> 
> ...



Wie auch ich....(eine meiner anfänglich kreativeren "Ausreden für permante suchthafte Selbstbes...."; Bin im Moment bei knapp 10 Portalen und kann nur sagen..; sooooovieleAbbofallenfakefickgeilheitvorgaukelnde und dabei gleich aussehende Bitches hatte ich dann doch nicht erwartet; Fazit: Der Onlineenkeltrickäquivalent für nicht taube (höre noch erstaunlich gut...) dafür jedoch tumbe Zwangsornanierer wie ......, kenne solche Leute nicht..! hehe Netten Gruß und weiter solch kreative Hobbys wünscht der Rex


----------

